# Tunnel - is operation stack still a problem?



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm setting off to Folkestone early-o-clock tomorrow to catch a 13.50 train

What is the current suggested way to get there from SW England? I'd normally go A303, M3,M25, M20

Is operation stack going to cause me a delay, it appears from the news that it has been lifted today, but I'd appreciate your thoughts and comments

thanks
Simon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's all been running smoothly for the past few weeks: I doubt whether last night's sad incident would have any effect.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Came back on Sunday and a clear run,slight delay at Calais of 30 mins, supposedly an incident in the tunnel but no more information than that,


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Sprinta said:


> I'm setting off to Folkestone early-o-clock tomorrow to catch a 13.50 train
> 
> What is the current suggested way to get there from SW England? I'd normally go A303, M3,M25, M20
> 
> ...


Could be a typo but from the M25 you go onto the M26 then join the M20.
You can go the way you suggested but it adds another 10 miles and a bloody steep hill ( wrotham hill)>


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

As we came off a Calais - Folkestone Shuttle this morning at about 08:00am there were HGVs queuing on the M20 to enter the Folkestone terminal but I think tourist traffic was unaffected. I guess the queue was about 1.5 miles.

The Euro Tunnel Twitter feed confirms this https://twitter.com/LeShuttle?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

rod_vw said:


> As we came off a Calais - Folkestone Shuttle this morning at about 08:00am there were HGVs queuing on the M20 to enter the Folkestone terminal but I think tourist traffic was unaffected. I guess the queue was about 1.5 miles.
> 
> The Euro Tunnel Twitter feed confirms this https://twitter.com/LeShuttle?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


You can check here too: http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/traveller-info/latest/

Latest is:-  Eurotunnel LeShuttle *✔* @*LeShuttle (1 hour ago)*  You may have difficulty accessing our UK terminal due to high volumes of HGV traffic, please do not queue with the lorries, keep right ^CM


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

flyinghigh said:


> Could be a typo but from the M25 you go onto the M26 then join the M20.
> You can go the way you suggested but it adds another 10 miles and a bloody steep hill ( wrotham hill)>


I'll be on sat-nag so I did the roads from memory, I expect I normally use the M26 without realising, ta anyway :grin2:


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi came from Calais Friday no problems,although high police presence at Calais aire


----------

